# Approx sizes on a stimsons pythons



## LittleButterfly (Nov 1, 2018)

Hi all
Im curious to see how big a year old stimsons python gets. I currently have a nine month old stimmie and I want to see approx how big he'll be when he's one. Its also alright if its a little over or under one years
Thanks


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 1, 2018)

I’ve recently seen pictures of a friend who way over feeds his 18mth old stimpsons 2-3 feeds a week (he has no idea what he’s doing, he says “it’s always hungry “) but it’s about 1.4m long, and no that’s not an exaggeration

As for your snake, it depends how often and what you feed yours, it could be half the size of my friends and still be perfectly healthy


----------



## LittleButterfly (Nov 2, 2018)

Yeah I've heard of people doing that to get snacks up to breeding size. He is definitely over feeding it


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 2, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> I’ve recently seen pictures of a friend who way over feeds his 18mth old stimpsons 2-3 feeds a week (he has no idea what he’s doing, he says “it’s always hungry “) but it’s about 1.4m long, and no that’s not an exaggeration
> 
> As for your snake, it depends how often and what you feed yours, it could be half the size of my friends and still be perfectly healthy


1.4m stimmy.... I doubt it...


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 2, 2018)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> 1.4m stimmy.... I doubt it...


As I said, I’m not exaggerating, it gets 3 small rats every week 1 every couple of days.

And it goes from my feet to my lower chest


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 2, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> As I said, I’m not exaggerating, it gets 3 small rats every week 1 every couple of days.
> 
> And it goes from my feet to my lower chest


Stimmy × mac more like it. 3 feeds a week would make it fat as, not double in length. Most adult stimmy's I've seen have been between 80-90cm. Can get up to 1m but 1.4m... I'm calling BS.


----------



## LittleButterfly (Nov 2, 2018)

Hey guys, I asked for help, not an argument


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 2, 2018)

LittleButterfly said:


> Hi all
> Im curious to see how big a year old stimsons python gets. I currently have a nine month old stimmie and I want to see approx how big he'll be when he's one. Its also alright if its a little over or under one years
> Thanks


This is my Stimmy now... hatched in December 2016 so it's 23 months old now... Is feeding weekly on large weaner super mice (the size of normal common adult mice).
It's length is somewhere between 80-90cm.




Stimmy and maculosa comparison.


----------



## LittleButterfly (Nov 2, 2018)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> This is my Stimmy now... hatched in December 2016 so it's 23 months old now... Is feeding weekly on large weaner super mice (the size of normal common adult mice).
> It's length is somewhere between 80-90cm.
> View attachment 325443
> View attachment 325444
> ...



Do you remember how big he was when he was youngr


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 2, 2018)

LittleButterfly said:


> Do you remember how big he was when he was youngr


OK, I got it when it was 11 months old in November 2017. This was then...


----------



## LittleButterfly (Nov 2, 2018)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> OK, I got it when it was 11 months old in November 2017. This was then...
> View attachment 325447



Aww so cute. Ok, that does seem that the size he most likely will be
[doublepost=1541156215,1541146308][/doublepost]this is him now



[doublepost=1541156364][/doublepost]


Bl69aze said:


> I’ve recently seen pictures of a friend who way over feeds his 18mth old stimpsons 2-3 feeds a week (he has no idea what he’s doing, he says “it’s always hungry “) but it’s about 1.4m long, and no that’s not an exaggeration
> 
> As for your snake, it depends how often and what you feed yours, it could be half the size of my friends and still be perfectly healthy



snakes tend to not refuse meals because they never know when they'll eat next


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 2, 2018)

Yes thanks for telling me that information?.

They are opportunistic predators. If they can they will.

The Stimson isn’t obese either, she’s overweight yes, but long, she isn’t a sausage


----------



## LittleButterfly (Nov 2, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> Yes thanks for telling me that information?.
> 
> They are opportunistic predators. If they can they will.
> 
> The Stimson isn’t obese either, she’s overweight yes, but long, she isn’t a sausage



Im bit of an information booth at the moment. I say when when I shouldn't


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 2, 2018)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> OK, I got it when it was 11 months old in November 2017. This was then...
> View attachment 325447


Gee Kev how did it manage to get through that jungle ? lol
[doublepost=1541160976,1541160795][/doublepost]


Bl69aze said:


> Yes thanks for telling me that information?.
> 
> They are opportunistic predators. If they can they will.
> 
> The Stimson isn’t obese either, she’s overweight yes, but long, she isn’t a sausage


You have to be careful with over feeding because you risk things like fatty liver disease


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 3, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> Gee Kev how did it manage to get through that jungle ? lol


Haha, shoulda got a jungle python eh.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 3, 2018)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Haha, shoulda got a jungle python eh.


I had my jungle out last week and he tagged me 8 times


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 3, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> I had my jungle out last week and he tagged me 8 times View attachment 325462


Did you at least land a couple back on it?? Lol


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 3, 2018)

LittleButterfly said:


> Hey guys, I asked for help, not an argument



Haha, this is a herp discussion group! You don't need to ask for an argument to get one, you literally often just need to say hello  In this case someone immediately jumped on with a blatant lie/exaggeration (a common theme in herp groups) followed by inevitably being called out  Just roll with it  Don't let it worry you  You'll also take some time to learn how to identify who is worth listening to and who is a loud-mouthed newbie with nothing worth saying.

Captive Stimmies usually end up something around 90-100cm. Really big ones can get over 1.2m after several years, but many will never reach 80cm. Anything from 50-75cm or so at 1 year of age is fairly reasonable (a 75cm one will be much much heavier than a 50cm one at that age). Especially for newer keepers, the usual feeding regimes shouldn't get them to the upper end of that range by a year, and something around 60cm and in the ball park of around 80-100 grams is pretty good, but if it looks healthy you're probably doing well. How quickly they grow and how large they eventually end up largely depends on how much you feed them.


----------



## LittleButterfly (Nov 3, 2018)

Sdaji said:


> Haha, this is a herp discussion group! You don't need to ask for an argument to get one, you literally often just need to say hello  In this case someone immediately jumped on with a blatant lie/exaggeration (a common theme in herp groups) followed by inevitably being called out  Just roll with it  Don't let it worry you  You'll also take some time to learn how to identify who is worth listening to and who is a loud-mouthed newbie with nothing worth saying.
> 
> Captive Stimmies usually end up something around 90-100cm. Really big ones can get over 1.2m after several years, but many will never reach 80cm. Anything from 50-75cm or so at 1 year of age is fairly reasonable (a 75cm one will be much much heavier than a 50cm one at that age). Especially for newer keepers, the usual feeding regimes shouldn't get them to the upper end of that range by a year, and something around 60cm and in the ball park of around 80-100 grams is pretty good, but if it looks healthy you're probably doing well. How quickly they grow and how large they eventually end up largely depends on how much you feed them.



Thanks for that info. The breeder I got him from was very knowledgeable and I don't want to doubt what he told me. He is my first snake (probably wont be the last) and I do really want as much info as I can to help me in my journey because I am the only one in the household who actually likes snakes


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 3, 2018)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Did you at least land a couple back on it?? Lol


Yeah a right hook and an uppercut sorted him out haha


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 3, 2018)

LittleButterfly said:


> Thanks for that info. The breeder I got him from was very knowledgeable and I don't want to doubt what he told me. He is my first snake (probably wont be the last) and I do really want as much info as I can to help me in my journey because I am the only one in the household who actually likes snakes



Sounds like you're on the right track  There's always more to learn, and there's always plenty of misinformation to sift through. Oh, and on herp groups there's always a bit of drama and squabbling! Haha, but just enjoy it on a comical level and you'll have a good time 

You may find the rest of the household ends up changing their minds; enthusiasm, joy and love can be quite contagious. Glad to hear he won't be your last, you sound like a great person to have in our hobby


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 3, 2018)

Hey LittleButterfly,I hope you have learnt a little from your first foray into our sometimes nasty/sometimes friendly world but most of us mean well and I hope you continue your journey with us and we do wish you the best with your scaley friend and hope your future friends do well too.We know reptiles are addictive and you can't stop at 1


----------



## LittleButterfly (Nov 5, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> Hey LittleButterfly,I hope you have learnt a little from your first foray into our sometimes nasty/sometimes friendly world but most of us mean well and I hope you continue your journey with us and we do wish you the best with your scaley friend and hope your future friends do well too.We know reptiles are addictive and you can't stop at 1



Thanks. I am definitely planning to get more reptiles. Unfortunately, my parents probably wont let me get anymore until I move out.


----------

